# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  SporoBot, robot to automate the vaccine production, Sanaria Inc., Rockville, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sanaria Inc.

"Malaria Vaccine Robot - Robot vs. Mosquito Sanaria - SporoBot" on Indiegogo

Sanaria developed a malaria vaccine that protected 100% of subjects in a clinical group. Help fund SporoBot, the robot to automate the vaccine production!

----------


## Airicist

SporoBot - Build a Robot. Fight Malaria. Save Lives! 

Published on May 5, 2014




> Over the past decade, we at Sanaria, a biotech company in Rockville, MD, developed a malaria vaccine called the PfSPZ Vaccine.
> 
> Until now, no vaccine has ever proven sufficiently effective in protecting against the malaria parasite. During a clinical trial of our PfSPZ Vaccine, as reported in August 2013, for the first time in history a malaria vaccine protected all subjects of one group against malaria.
> 
> To mass produce the vaccine and make it affordable to those who need it most, we need your help to build a mosquito dissecting robot to help automate our vaccine manufacturing process.
> 
> Please support our campaign on Indiegogo, and become a part of the movement to end malaria!

----------


## Airicist

Why Crowdfunding? 

 Published on May 8, 2014




> Thank you for making the launch of the SporoBot campaign a huge success! Many people are asking, "why crowd funding?" and the answer is immediacy! Grants take at least a year to approve, and are not a guarantee. Just last year, a grant for SporoBot was denied due to the government sequester. Waiting to build SporoBot and mass produce our vaccine comes at the cost of many lives - and we cannot afford to wait any longer! Thank you for your support so far, and please continue to spread the the word and bring the #endofmalaria. Thank you!

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Goal to Combat Malaria With the Help of a Robot"

by Donald G. McNeil Jr. 
May 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Message from Steve Hoffman

Published on May 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Final Thank You 

 Published on Jun 5, 2014




> Thank you to everyone who supported our campaign! We did not hit our goal, but we had well over 400 supporters share our passion for fighting malaria. This terrible disease continues to kill thousands of children every day, and your support has directly helped expedite our manufacturing process and bring the vaccine to those who need it in less time and at less cost. While we did not meet our financial goal, your support helped bring SporoBot to the attention of news outlets across the world. The vaccine, the robot, and even crowd funding for biotech itself are innovate ways of solving a worldwide problem, and that innovation has helped gain the attention of more traditional sources of funding for SporoBot. We will continue to press forward, and we hope to keep you closely involved in our process and results. Again, thank you for your support. It has really meant a lot to us over the past month.

----------


## Airicist

Vaccine manufacturing process 

Published on Jun 18, 2014

----------

